# Strut Tower Bar



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I wanted to know who makes the best Strut Tower Bar for a B14


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

PHILLY-KID said:


> *I wanted to know who makes the best Strut Tower Bar for a B14 *


That's hard to say, because no one has ever really done a side by side stress test of strut tower bars. I'm cheap though, so I went with the Courtesy Nissan bars (front & rear).


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I was thinking about that. The Eibach Control bar is like 130 and I can get a front and rear from courtesy nissan for that price


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

personally I dont see what different it makes form the brand. if it fits and the bar is made out of the same matrial, the job function is the same.
I brought a strut bar from ebay for like $25 and its good...look exactly the same as the one my friend has on his sentra and he paid like $100


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Some of them have weak mounting points (a lot of the eBay units do, especially the Ractive ones) compared to the rest. Others are thicker than others (Eibach Control Bar). Whether any of that makes a noticable difference... who knows? What few tests of stbs out there don't really apply to our cars, and a lot of them, simply put, are tests of the types of stresses that STBs don't really experience (analogous to say, the DOT whip test on brake and vaccum lines).


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

What really sucks about this is the eBay ones all say they fit 95-98 Sentras and 200Sx's, but the '98's have different emmissions that gets in the way of the the strut bar. Courtesy is the only one I've seen advertise a bar for the front of these year models. Of course the price is 2-3 times that of the ebay ones. My faith in Courtesy is strong that they offer one to fit my '98, but I've already bought two from eBay and I don't feel like spending more cash on it. The Courtesy one even looks like cheap ones on eBay. It just isn't fair.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha. Isn't fair? What's so unfair about that?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so eibach make an upper strut tower bar??? although stillen make a "rigid" looking one too.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah. They call it the "Pro Control Bar".


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

I just ordered an Arospeed Front Strut bar... hope to post my thoughts on it once I've had time to drive with it for a while. Anyone had any experience with their products? Is it recommended to have both front and rear or are their methods to consider when having one or both?

-jeffdano


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i'd also go with how the bar mounts on the strut towers, some only go on 2 bolts, and some all 3, i used to have the ractive one with 2 bolt mounts, and switched over to obx ones with 3 bolt mounts, it seems more ridgid in my honest opinion, and it clears the hood nicely too.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

will front and rear strut bars benefit just a daily driver car.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If you drive at speeds over 25 mph and you're relatively sensitive, yes. Otherwise, yes but you won't feel it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also when taking sweeper turns really fast and just taking corners safely and faster than usual. i like those, i like 'em a lot.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

sentra_hilo said:


> *will front and rear strut bars benefit just a daily driver car. *


 My car sure did and she's a daily driver. I felt more of a difference with the rear strut bar than the front. These bars help out quite a bit, you'll feel them work when your entering an on ramp or zipping down some back roads.


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Reviewing of Arospeed front strut bar coming soon to this post... I'm just finalizing my thoughts. Be patient.

-jeffdano


----------

